# MacBook Air



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

What do you guys think of the 0.16 to 0.76 inch MacBook Air?
http://www.apple.com/macbookair/

I think that Apple is taking form over function, if you will, and is too focused on how there products look like. The MacBook Air is a thinner, less functional version of the MacBook in my opinion. The Air is focused on wireless connectivity with Wireless N, and Bluetooth and only has 4 physical ports, a USB port, a Mini-DVI port, an audio jack, and a MagSafe power connector. I was hoping (along with many others) to see an 11- or 12-inch powerful tablet. Here's more on the MacBook Air:

http://gizmodo.com/345574/is-macbook-air-worth-the-money-five-slim-laptops-face-off
http://www.engadget.com/2008/01/15/macbook-air-plenty-more-details/


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

The toy maker puts out a new (overpriced) toy.

What else is new?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

prunejuice said:


> The toy maker puts out a new (overpriced) toy.
> 
> What else is new?


Competition gets fierce.......... http://laptop.org/laptop/


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

That market for this self-indulgent gadget crap will evaporate once the economy finally
nose-dives into the ground.

Hang on folks, the next 5-7 years is going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## MikeSwim07 (Apr 28, 2007)

LOL, I wonder how easily it will break...


----------

